# Pleasant Hill Conditions



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

I am looking for information about Pleasant Hill Reservoir; am interested in knowing the water temp., water color...where clear, where stained or muddy. Are the bass up shallow or are they holding off in deeper water in a pre-spawn mode? Do they seem to have a favorite lure to hit and/or color?

DMK


----------

